# Kings Avenue Mall



## stillystarkles (Oct 22, 2013)

Can anyone tell me If the new Kings Avenue Mall is open or when it is due to open. It was still being built the last time we were here with a opening date of October.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Not quite finished but very close.


----------



## Tanager (Mar 14, 2009)

They say that it'll open at the beginning of November, so pretty soon. We'll see.


----------



## stevedb45 (Mar 7, 2013)

Carrefour, Jumbo and some other stores are already stocked and ready to go 

According to their facebook site they will open the doors on November 7th for the first wave of shops to open and then the second wave from November 14th onwards.

Still looks like a building site to me at the moment, however they are trying to get the entrance to the car park from the road sorted.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

I must say how impressive it is that the naked steel frame has been transformed so quickly.

Pete


----------



## stillystarkles (Oct 22, 2013)

Thats great as we are arriving on the 13th of November. Better bring extra cash just in case.


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2013)

Does it mean there will be two Carrefour in Paphos now?

Anders


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

I was speaking to a lady who's husband is shopping fitting in the Mall who says there is no way it will be on schedule.


----------



## bencooper (Mar 20, 2013)

Geraldine said:


> I was speaking to a lady who's husband is shopping fitting in the Mall who says there is no way it will be on schedule.


this is the normal public perception but it's surprising what can be done in the last few days, given the huge financial penalties which could be imposed by the individual stores upon the developer (loss of business), and given the strength and will of the Project Manager (if there is one). Let's see!


----------



## stevedb45 (Mar 7, 2013)

Vegaanders said:


> Does it mean there will be two Carrefour in Paphos now?
> 
> Anders



Yes it does


----------



## stillystarkles (Oct 22, 2013)

stevedb45 said:


> Yes it does


steveb45 see you are a fellow brummie. Do you live in Cyprus or plan to?


----------



## stevedb45 (Mar 7, 2013)

Hi Stilly,

Yes I am from Birmingham but now living over here in Cyprus. We moved over here in April and we're loving the new life and weather 

Good luck with your trip when you come over next month -- hopefully the weather should still be good -- well certainly warmer that the UK 

Regards

Steve


----------



## Stretford_Ender (Jun 12, 2012)

I don't want to sound too negative, but I fear for local, small shops in the harbour area and old town.


----------



## mdekkers (Jul 3, 2013)

Stretford_Ender said:


> I don't want to sound too negative, but I fear for local, small shops in the harbour area and old town.


So do I, I also hope that it won't be another "high street clone" with all the same stuff in all the same shops  

A very good friend of mine runs a busy restaurant in Bar street, and although he has a "wait and see" approach, I can tell he is worried. Personally, I think that the people who want a nice relaxed evening out in the Mall probably belong there - I cannot think of a more soul-less place to spend time....

Martijn :ranger:


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

also the dual carriageway on Tomb of the Kings Rd, that can't be helping the small bars and shops.


----------



## MartynKSA (Aug 7, 2011)

isn't there supposed to be a new cinema as well?


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2013)

MartynKSA said:


> isn't there supposed to be a new cinema as well?


They have a nice homepage

Kings Avenue Mall - Shopping Centre in Paphos, Cyprus

Anders


----------



## Tanager (Mar 14, 2009)

I'm member of a group on Facebook and the Pizza Hut owner lady took some pictures inside, I'm not sure you can see them but I add the link anyway:
https://www.facebook.com/dina.panayiconstandinou/posts/659468150754159


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

I read the Mall is now due to open on this Thursday, the 21st.
I suppose only time will tell.


----------



## Stretford_Ender (Jun 12, 2012)

A friend of ours has got a job in one of the cafes, and she says they are opening on 23 November. Who knows!


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

We popped in to the mall last Thursday the 21st. What we saw was very impressive right from the painted floors of the car park into into the main area. Unfortunately we ran out of time and only went into Jumbo on this occasion. Jumbo was very impressive too, my feet were aching by the time I got past all the Xmas crap and amongst all the tat are some very good value lines.

We shall certainly go back to investigate further and I must say the place looks good both inside and out although I can detect some more finishing work to be done. It seems to be a jewel in the scruffy part of town.

Pete


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

We had the afternoon in the Mall and I have to say we are very impressed.
Jumbo is an eye opener, so much stuff its hard to know where to look.
The food area is much better than at the Limassol mall, in fact the whole place is better.
I can see some pleasant afternoons there in the winter when its cold and wet outside.


----------



## Tanager (Mar 14, 2009)

We haven't had the chance to visit it yet ( I have some kind of flu again) but we're really scared to take Noel to the Jumbo


----------



## MartynKSA (Aug 7, 2011)

she who must be obeyed also impressed and already threatened to make me go there on my next rotation at Xmas- great (not)


----------



## Talagirl (Feb 24, 2013)

I have been twice in the past week and must say it is a very pleasant experience from the time we used the underground car park right through to enjoying a lovely cup of coffee at one of the many outlets on the first floor and leaving by the well signed exit. Several exhausted looking people carrying Jumbo bags encountered on our meanderings around The Mall!


----------

